# Best Shaker Box



## Velbert

got one on my photobucket dont know measurments at work right now it's made from 2 x 4 ripped down the center made where a 10 frame brood box with metal q-excluder nailed to the bottom will set on top where the bees cant get out.

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g307/vlwbee/100_0695.jpg SHAKER BOX


----------



## Michael Palmer

Mine is a series of deep boxes...

Bottom hive body has #8 mesh stapled on bottom. On top of that is a body with 9 frames of foundation and 1 comb of foundation. On top of that is a body with a wood bound excluder nailed on the bottom.

Shake bees into excluder shaker box. Bees move down onto brood/foundation. Leave any queens above excluder. Brood holds bees in box.

You can shake 20-30 pounds of bees into this setup. There is plenty of clustering space below frames in bottom box.


----------



## fatscher

Michael Palmer said:


> On top of that is a body with 9 frames of foundation and 1 comb of foundation. ...Brood holds bees in box.


Sorry, not following ya -- Did you mean to say 9 frames of foundation and 1 frame of brood?


----------



## Michael Palmer

fatscher said:


> Sorry, not following ya -- Did you mean to say 9 frames of foundation and 1 frame of brood?


Yeah, sorry. Too tired to type correctly. 9 frames of foundation and one frame of sealed brood. Brood holds swarm in hive, and provides a supply of nurse bees.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Sounds like a shaker hive lol. I know the commercials make splits sorta like that. Brushoff alot of brood combs so they're beeless, put them in a box over an excluder on the same box, come back a few hours later in the pm, put em on bottoms, on a truck, move em to a new yard, bam, split, just add queen. 

I like that idea, its a good way to keep a bunch of bees from flying around. I was just spraying syrup...


----------



## Keith Jarrett

These are some I made, 25-35 pound cages.


http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_1502.jpg

http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_0805.jpg


----------



## LT

Keith, What is the wooden box with the dividers used for? Also how is the top configured to dip bees? Thanks


----------



## Keith Jarrett

LT said:


> Keith, What is the wooden box with the dividers used for? Also how is the top configured to dip bees? Thanks


LT, wooden box is a "smoke-up" box, when I shake bees take off a lid from a hive you want to shake, put a excluder on with a" smoke-up box" smoke the bees up through to the top, take off five to seven pounds of bees bump them into your holding cages and repeat the process.


----------



## LT

Thanks for the explaination. Do you smoke up thru the entrance?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

LT said:


> . Do you smoke up thru the entrance?


Yes, also, put a small hand full of menthol in your smoker. Should be able to avg 50-70lb an hour.


----------



## Velbert

Hey Keith

Was wondering about how many pounds per hive do you get out at a time I know It may very from hive to hive.

Thanks


----------



## Keith Jarrett

5-7 pounds per shake, if there small, I bypass them till the next round, not worth the time if your only going to get a couple pounds.


----------



## jean-marc

Keith:

How many shaker boxes do you have. I'd imagine you would want 5-7 of them and with a helper, you do the 50-70 pounds per hour? So you smoke the bees up from one hive for 30 seconds or so then gives them a chance to go up? Then smoke again? How long does the process take?

Thanks.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Jarrett

jean-marc said:


> Keith:
> 
> How many shaker boxes do you have. I'd imagine you would want 5-7 of them and with a helper, you do the 50-70 pounds per hour? So you smoke the bees up from one hive for 30 seconds or so then gives them a chance to go up? Then smoke again? How long does the process take?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jean-Marc


JM, I have about 30-40 holding cages & 10 smoke-up boxes. 
50-70lb an hour... yes
JM, I use about 7-8 boxes and cycle the smoke, yes, give them a chance to move up, kind of like useing stink pads but reversed.
how long does it take? not very long maybe five minutes to start dumping then your behind the rest of the day.


----------



## Beeslave

When I get bees out of the hive for packages it's about the same as Keith. I use a 6 5/8 super with 9 frames drawn empty comb(and screen cover that keeps frames and bees in) above the excluder and use bee-go in the smoker(squirted over the smoker fuel periodicaly) to drive them up. The box is then put on package funnel and the bees are knocked out of the box or blown. If you are not careful with the bee-go smoke you can drive to many bees into the shaker box.


----------



## jean-marc

Keith: 

Wondering if this is a solo effort or do you have a helper or two to get the 70 pounds per hour?

Jean-Marc


----------



## HVH

Do you guys have the funnel fabricated or is there a source for them? If fabricated, can someone post the specs/design?

Thanks


----------



## Keith Jarrett

jean-marc said:


> Keith:
> 
> Wondering if this is a solo effort or do you have a helper or two to get the 70 pounds per hour?
> 
> Jean-Marc


Two men crew.


----------



## LT

Looking for a funnel myself. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SCFarms

Keith Jarrett said:


> 5-7 pounds per shake, if there small, I bypass them till the next round, not worth the time if your only going to get a couple pounds.


Dose this mean you shake the same hives multiple times and if so how many times do you go throw and shake them?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

SCF,

two-three times.


----------



## BigLongYellowMFerz

For shaking bees 2 stock queen yard get deeps and cut a hole in the long side that you will be able to get a jar of syrup on and the funnel in. Then screen up the sides like u would a 3-4lb package.


----------



## Taylors_Bees

can any one tell me the dentitions of a shaker holing box that will hold 30 lb of bees i need to build one so i can get some bulk bees


----------



## drlonzo

I know this is an old thread, but I'm trying to figure out where to get a package funnel from. I've been looking for a while and coming up empty handed. Is there a source for these, or are they custom made? I'm talking about the ones that you sit on top of a package box and shake frame after frame into and the bees go straight into the package box. 

Any clues appreciated..


----------



## kilocharlie

DrLonzo- I made a box for an old traffic cone to use for a funnel. Cal-Trans kindly loaned it to me... Somehow, the top managed to get trimmed - must have happened in an accident.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees

drlonzo said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'm trying to figure out where to get a package funnel from. I've been looking for a while and coming up empty handed. Is there a source for these, or are they custom made? I'm talking about the ones that you sit on top of a package box and shake frame after frame into and the bees go straight into the package box.
> 
> Any clues appreciated..


I got mine off an old commercial beekeeper. He had it custom made. Go into a metal fabrication shop or find a buddy with a welder and tell them what you are wanting. Mine is 22" x 8" rectangle that tapers down to a round pipe that fits in a package hole.


----------



## BuzzWord

I'll send you a pm with who to contact.


----------



## marshmasterpat

Does someone have a picture they could post? I am getting different mental pictures in my head.


----------



## BuzzWord

Can't seem to post a pic here. 
PM me if you would like info on funnels and a pic.


----------



## Redneck

Good to see a comment by Skinner Apiaries. I was beginning to be concerned about you, and where have you been?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Perhaps you didn't notice that the post by _Skinner Apiaries_ was made back in 2009? 


--------------------

Here is a photo of a bee shaker funnel in use ...








Photo Credit


----------



## franktrujillo

Thanks nice pic i was wondering what It looked like. Usually has no close up on them


----------

